# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  عملیات BACKUP و DIFFERENTIAL

## fakhravari

با سلام
من دستوری لازم دارم که هر روز 1 فایل bak از دیتابیس بگیرد و در بازه های 1 ساعت DIFFERENTIAL روی همان فایل bak ثبت کند.

من با دستور 
BACKUP DATABASE [test]
TO DISK = 'D:\Db\tst\testDB.bak'; 
 و در بازه های 1 ساعت با دستور 
BACKUP DATABASE [test]TO DISK = 'D:\Db\tst\testDB.bak'
WITH DIFFERENTIAL;

انجام میدهد. 
 :متفکر:  چرا وقتی فایل restor از ویزارد میکنم توی لیست 1 DIFFERENTIAL  میبینم و به صورت در هر بازه DIFFERENTIAL  باشه نیست.

این عملیات با کد میشه انجام داد
Restore headeronly from disk =  'D:\Db\tst\testDB.bak'Restore filelistonly from disk =  'D:\Db\tst\testDB.bak'


 
RESTORE DATABASE [test2] FROM DISK = 'D:\Db\tst\testDB.bak' WITH NORECOVERY, 
MOVE 'test' TO 'D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL13.FAKHRAVARI\MSSQL\DATA\test2.mdf',
MOVE 'test_log' TO 'D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL13.FAKHRAVARI\MSSQL\DATA\test2_log.ldf  '
RESTORE DATABASE [test2] FROM DISK = 'D:\Db\tst\testDB.bak' WITH NORECOVERY, FILE = 2
RESTORE DATABASE [test2] FROM DISK = 'D:\Db\tst\testDB.bak' WITH NORECOVERY, FILE = 3
RESTORE DATABASE [test2] FROM DISK = 'D:\Db\tst\testDB.bak' WITH NORECOVERY, FILE = 4
RESTORE DATABASE [test2] FROM DISK = 'D:\Db\tst\testDB.bak' WITH FILE = 5

اما چرا در ویزارد FILE  ها نیستند؟

----------

